# Boat Paneling and Trim Project



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

For the past couple of weeks I have been replacing the paneling and trim in my boat. I am using Cabot's stain and spar varnish. My question is, how do you prevent the film from forming on the surface of the varnish once the can is opened? I pour varnish fron the can into a plastic contained from which I apply the varnish to the stained wood. I immediately replace the lid and tap closed with a hammer. When I return the next day and open the can of varnish there is a film on the surface.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

After making sure it is closed, turn it upside down. That's what I do.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

My Little Big boat said:


> After making sure it is closed, turn it upside down. That's what I do.


x2...it's what I do

the film is from air inside the can so not sure what else could be done...the film build up will be on the bottom the next time you use it


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

why didn't I think of that. Thanks


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bloxygen:

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2003463/9499/bloxygen.aspx


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

I founf another solution. I don't know if you have tried this method on not.

Varnish Storage hint: Each time you use the can of finish, before capping, be sure to flush out the airspace in the can with Kensington Duster II, Dust-Off, or some similar product. Just make sure that the product contains no air (actually oxygen is the culprit). Most computer, office supply, and home supply stores carry aerosol cans of several different brands of compressed air duster. Make sure your can has the 5” tube for directing the gas into your can or bottle. To use, insert the tube in the valve, then insert the other end of the tube into the can (but not below the surface of the liquid), lean the lid on top and release a gentle stream of gas into the can to displace all of the air (a couple seconds generally does the trick). Slide the tube out of the can and immediately tighten the cap. By the way, don’t be surprised if the can tends to collapse on storage. The duster gas slowly dissolves in the varnish, creating a vacuum. But if no oxygen is present, the varnish will stay fluid for literally years. You might want to transfer the varnish to a glass bottle with a tightly fitting lid and flush well with duster for long term storage (glass obviously won’t collapse under the vacuum). When I open a new, large can of finish, I routinely pour most of it immediately into a glass bottle, flush, cap, and put away for storage. The rest of the can, just the amount I expect to use within a week or two, goes into a smaller glass bottle, which I flush and cap after each use.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

First thing is never use varnish strait out of a can. This will kill the rest of it and dry/contaminate it. Use a small container and work out of that. You could add a few drops of thinner on top before sealing can. Use a plastic bag to float on the surface and keep all air off of it. Best results I have had is to carry the can around in your truck. All that sloshing will prevent the varnish in the can from flashing. I used to carry a can for years that way and when opened it was still good.


----------

